# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Благодарность

## Aniruddha das

Спасибо всем вайшнавам, помогавшим в приготовлении прасада на Вьяса-пуджу Шрилы Бхакти Тиртхи Свами (27 февраля).

Особо отличились:
Мадху-прия деви даси
Адвайта Бандхава дас
Бхайа-ха дас
Нина Салик
Татипати деви даси
Евгений Сарычев
Александр Михненко (Москва)
Татьяна Воронова (Чебоксары)
Рушанья Ахметова (Чебоксары)

Мы искренне просим прощения у тех, кого могли не упомянуть по невнимательности
Контакты обратной связи (Враджарену дас) – 8925-837-76-32

@         vrajarenudas@pamho.net

----------

